# Health news 22nd October 2010



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2010)

*Get checked for diabetes*
UNDIAGNOSED cases of diabetes are putting people in the Rhymney Valley at serious risk of blindness, amputation, kidney failure, strokes and heart disease. Diabetes UK Cymru has released figures showing that there are an estimated 3,000 people in the Caerphilly borough who have undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes ? 24% of the population.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/s...0/21/get-checked-for-diabetes-91466-27512305/


*One in 17 adults in Coventry and Warwickshire 'could have diabetes' *
SHOCKING new figures show that one in every 17 adults across Coventry and Warwickshire could be living with diabetes. A Telegraph investigation found 35,000 people have been diagnosed with the deadly disease. That would equate to around four per cent of the region?s population (one in every 25 people). Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/li...could-be-living-with-diabetes-92746-27520063/



*Mountain climb for charity duo*
TWO women have climbed Mount Kilimanjaro in aid of SOS Children's Villages and Diabetes UK, for whom they have raised more than ?8,000. Inge Nickell, 42, who lives at Blakewell Fisheries, and Jill Ackland, 48, from Sticklepath, reached the summit of the mountain in Tanzania on September 30 after eight hours climbing.

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/news/Mountain-climb-charity-duo/article-2776423-detail/article.html


*Aspirin 'helps protect against bowel cancer'*
A daily aspirin tablet may help prevent bowel cancer, a study suggests. Oxford University found it cut cases by a quarter and deaths by more than a third in a review of 14,000 patients.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11597163

*Why modern life DOES cause cancer: The fascinating research which backs what we all feared*
Cancer is often regarded in our society as a natural, if grim, part of the human *condition ? a dark shadow that hangs over our health. This is hardly surprising, given that one in three people develop cancer at some stage in their lives, with the disease ultimately responsible for a quarter of all deaths in Britain. Yet it is possible that cancer is not nearly as natural as we might think. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1322661/Why-modern-life-DOES-cause-cancer.html

*MRI scans can lead to 'unnecessary breast surgery' for cancer patients*
Women with breast cancer could be undergoing unnecessary surgery after having MRI scans, an expert warned today. Research has revealed that magnetic resonance imaging is too sensitive and picks up harmless growths in patients who are at an early stage of the disease.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...necessary-breast-surgery-cancer-patients.html


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 22, 2010)

24% of the population in the Caerphilly borough have undiagnosed type 2???? 

If that stat is true then why on earth isn't someone simply testing everyone in that area?

Andy


----------



## Steff (Oct 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> *Get checked for diabetes*
> UNDIAGNOSED cases of diabetes are putting people in the Rhymney Valley at serious risk of blindness, amputation, kidney failure, strokes and heart disease. Diabetes UK Cymru has released figures showing that there are an estimated 3,000 people in the Caerphilly borough who have undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes – 24% of the population.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/s...0/21/get-checked-for-diabetes-91466-27512305/





*wow thats some scary stats there...*


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 22, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> 24% of the population in the Caerphilly borough have undiagnosed type 2????
> 
> If that stat is true then why on earth isn't someone simply testing everyone in that area?
> 
> Andy


After the article states this fact in the second paragraph the next paragraph is


> New figures estimate that 72,800 people in Wales, *a third of the country?s diabetic population*, have undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes.


So what I believe it is actually saying is that 24% of the diabetics in Caerphilly are undiagnosed T2s rather than 24% of the total population.  I think it is just that the second paragraph of the article is not very well written.  

Here is my working: let x be number of diagnosed diabetics in Caerphilly or Wales as a whole.  Then the number of undiagnosed T2 diabetics is x/3.  So the total diabetics is x + x/3 = 4x/3.  So the proportion of Caerphilly or Welsh diabetics that are undiagnosed is (x/3) / (4x/3) = 1/4 = 25%, using the actual figues or rounding probably gives 24%.


----------

